# UK Muscle Bench Competition



## Syko

We have a bodyweight bench competition in the gym i train at over the November month

How many times can you bench your bodyweight? Most reps win

I thought i would start a thread on here to see if you lot would want to do it for the members here at UK - M?

Anyone intrested?

Rules:

1) You must get a video of your entry

2) You must not lie about your weight (your only cheating yourself)

3) You can use wrist support straps

4) You must use full range of motion on each rep

5) Your back must be flat on the bench at all times

The cometition will run throughout November

I know i wont win but i will have a go, my entry will be up in the next few weeks

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## gumballdom

does there have to be a pause at the bottom of each rep, or are touch and go reps ok?


----------



## Ak_88

You train at City Gym in Pompey Syko?


----------



## tom0311

Sounds like a cool idea mate. I certainly won't be winning but if I can get someone to video me I'll enter for a bit of motivation :thumb:


----------



## God

I'll give this a go next week. Won't get that much though :laugh:


----------



## Guest

define flat on bench.??


----------



## Threepwood

Sounds good ill get a vid up some time


----------



## whackedout

gumballdom said:


> does there have to be a pause at the bottom of each rep, or are touch and go reps ok?


If there are pauses the totals won't be that high at all, just started pause reps on bench absolute bl00dy murder.


----------



## Syko

gumballdom said:


> does there have to be a pause at the bottom of each rep, or are touch and go reps ok?


No, just the full range of motion

Bar to chest, press and lock out on each rep 



Ak_88 said:


> You train at City Gym in Pompey Syko?


I do, great gym 



mikex101 said:


> define flat on bench.??


Flat bench with a bar :thumbup1:

I would like to see JW007, Con and a few other big lads enter


----------



## Robbyg

what are the weight classes


----------



## Robbyg

Oh natty classes too lol


----------



## tom0311

Robbyg said:


> what are the weight classes


Gotta bench your bodyweight mate, so wouldn't need weight classes? As the heavier you are the more you have to lift any way.


----------



## Guest

Syko said:


> Flat bench with a bar :thumbup1:


i meant can i use an arch?

Ill give it a bash anyway, wont be many reps to be fair, but itll be 10-20kg more than most are lifting :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I'm 142k (prob closer to 145k after weekend) so think I'll prob get 3 reps lol.


----------



## Robbyg

Oh thats easy i only weigh 79kg


----------



## Syko

Robbyg said:


> what are the weight classes





tom0311 said:


> Gotta bench your bodyweight mate, so wouldn't need weight classes? As the heavier you are the more you have to lift any way.


Thats it, no need for weight classes as some of us weight 75KG and some over 100KG :thumbup1:



mikex101 said:


> i meant can i use an arch?
> 
> Ill give it a bash anyway, wont be many reps to be fair, but itll be 10-20kg more than most are lifting :lol:


Back has to be flat on the bench :thumbup1:

You can enter as many times as you like and you choose your final entry

Top 3 winners will receive reps off everyone that entered, sound good?


----------



## Ak_88

tom0311 said:


> Gotta bench your bodyweight mate, so wouldn't need weight classes? As the heavier you are the more you have to lift any way.


A 60kg person benching their BW is likely to gas out before someone who's 100kg IMO.


----------



## aben

Ak_88 said:


> A 60kg person benching their BW is likely to gas out before someone who's 100kg IMO.


Not sure about that one mate? I know its all relative but the heavier guys are less likely to get big numbers if you ask me!


----------



## God

Ak_88 said:


> A 60kg person benching their BW is likely to gas out before someone who's 100kg IMO.


Really, I was thinking the opposite. Why would that be?


----------



## Robbyg

Is there a time limit


----------



## aben

A strong as fvck little racing snake is more likely to hit big numbers than a 120kg guy IMO


----------



## tom0311

Ak_88 said:


> A 60kg person benching their BW is likely to gas out before someone who's 100kg IMO.


Doubt it to be fair mate. I know a couple of 65-68kg guys who are pretty fit/strong and can smash their own bodyweight till the cows come home. I'm 90kg and certainly couldn't do 90kg the way they do 70kg. I'd be lucky to get anymore than 12-14 reps out to be honest.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Can I rest pause at the lower end of the bench? Like rest it on my chest for 30 mins before repping again? Love you bro


----------



## aben

Robbyg said:


> Is there a time limit


Hahaha yeah just rest for 5 mins at the bottom between each rep


----------



## Robbyg

lol


----------



## Robbyg

I recon 30 reps at 80kg lol


----------



## aben

Im 100 kg and reckon id get between 15 and 20. Ill have to give it a go


----------



## Ak_88

God said:


> Really, I was thinking the opposite. Why would that be?


The jump between 60 and 100kg on the bench, realistically, isn't that huge, but if you consider an extra 40kg in bodyweight to move that weight, IMO it provides a great advantage.

For example - do you think Merat would get more reps at 60kg (or his equivalent bodyweight) or someone like Jw or Con at the 110ish mark?

Merat's just benched 90kg in competition, so call it 1.5x BW, whereas JW is benching give or take 2x BW at the 215-220 mark (apologies Jw i can't recall your max), despite being nearly twice as heavy as Merat.


----------



## tom0311

Ak_88 said:


> The jump between 60 and 100kg on the bench, realistically, isn't that huge, but if you consider an extra 40kg in bodyweight to move that weight, IMO it provides a great advantage.
> 
> For example - do you think Merat would get more reps at 60kg (or his equivalent bodyweight) or someone like Jw or Con at the 110ish mark?
> 
> Merat's just benched 90kg in competition, so call it 1.5x BW, whereas JW is benching give or take 2x BW at the 215-220 mark (apologies Jw i can't recall your max), despite being nearly twice as heavy as Merat.


Maybe I'm just weak as fcuk for my weight then :lol:


----------



## Syko

Robbyg said:


> Is there a time limit


No time limit



aben said:


> A strong as fvck little racing snake is more likely to hit big numbers than a 120kg guy IMO


Its a hard one because the bigger guys are stronger but have to lift more weight

It will be good to see the result heavyweight Vs lightweight hense starting this thread 



YetiMan said:


> Can I rest pause at the lower end of the bench? Like rest it on my chest for 30 mins before repping again? Love you bro


Your already disqualified :lol:

No resting or pausing

A little pause is allowed at the top for the lock out

The bar must touch the chest each rep but no resting on the chest :thumbup1:



Robbyg said:


> I recon 30 reps at 80kg lol


Lets see it


----------



## Ak_88

At 92ish KG i think i'd get between 12 and 15 out, but i can't see the heavier guys struggling to reach the same numbers with an extra 10-20kg on the bar and an extra 10-20kg in bodymass.


----------



## tom0311

But considering JW can max out at 225 (?), that must be almost double his bodyweight? I don't know how much he weights... might be way off. Halving his 1RM to bench his own bodyweight must feel easy. I know that my 1RM is about 140, but 70/80 feels piece of p1ss.


----------



## Ak_88

Thats the point I'm making, my view is the heavier guys bodyweight is a lesser % of their max compared to the lighter trainers.

If your bodyweight is 50% of your 1RM, it's easier to rep out than if it's 60% 1RM.


----------



## tom0311

Ak_88 said:


> Thats the point I'm making, my view is the heavier guys bodyweight is a lesser % of their max compared to the lighter trainers.
> 
> If your bodyweight is 50% of your 1RM, it's easier to rep out than if it's 60% 1RM.


Yep I just completely contradicted myself didn't I :lol: I can't decide which is easier. There's only one way to find out...


----------



## God

Ak_88 said:


> The jump between 60 and 100kg on the bench, realistically, isn't that huge, but if you consider an extra 40kg in bodyweight to move that weight, IMO it provides a great advantage.
> 
> For example - do you think Merat would get more reps at 60kg (or his equivalent bodyweight) or someone like Jw or Con at the 110ish mark?
> 
> Merat's just benched 90kg in competition, so call it 1.5x BW, whereas JW is benching give or take 2x BW at the 215-220 mark (apologies Jw i can't recall your max), despite being nearly twice as heavy as Merat.


Yeh I guess that makes sense, well explained.


----------



## littlesimon

YetiMan said:


> Can I rest pause at the lower end of the bench? Like rest it on my chest for 30 mins before repping again? Love you bro


Jesus H Christ!

Me and you are in serious trouble on this one Yetiman! :lol:

Don't think I'll get much at 132.5kg bodyweight :lol:


----------



## aben

Thats my point....i think the guys around 100 kg will be okay but for the bigger dudes at 130 to 140 kg i cant see them pressing that for a good amount of reps.


----------



## Guest

repost


----------



## Guest

aben said:


> Thats my point....i think the guys around 100 kg will be okay but for the bigger dudes at 130 to 140 kg i cant see them pressing that for a good amount of reps.


x2, might get 6-8 out if im lucky


----------



## aben

It may be because bench press doesnt utilise that many muscles of the body. I know chest, shoulders and tri's are the main muscles involved but theyre relatively 'small' muscles when thinking of what makes up the whole body weight. So the advantages of being a strong dude at 140kg for BP wont be as much as they would for squatting! If there was a bw squatting comp then I would argue to bigger guys would fair a lot better.

Does this make sense or am I talking sh1t?


----------



## tom0311

aben said:


> It may be because bench press doesnt utilise that many muscles of the body. I know chest, shoulders and tri's are the main muscles involved but theyre relatively 'small' muscles when thinking of what makes up the whole body weight. So the advantages of being a strong dude at 140kg for BP wont be as much as they would for squatting! If there was a bw squatting comp then I would argue to bigger guys would fair a lot better.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I talking sh1t?


The heavy guys also have to lift their own weight + what's on the bar when squatting. But the lighter guys will have less muscle mass. Someone may have huge wheels but a smaller upper body. Too many factors to call IMO.


----------



## Lois_Lane

What prizes are you giving out?!


----------



## Ak_88

aben said:


> It may be because bench press doesnt utilise that many muscles of the body. I know chest, shoulders and tri's are the main muscles involved but theyre relatively 'small' muscles when thinking of what makes up the whole body weight. So the advantages of being a strong dude at 140kg for BP wont be as much as they would for squatting! If there was a bw squatting comp then I would argue to bigger guys would fair a lot better.
> 
> Does this make sense or am I talking sh1t?


Chest, Delts, Tri's, Rotator Cuff, Lats, Traps, Rhomboids, Legs, i'd say its a pretty big exercise!


----------



## aben

tom0311 said:


> The heavy guys also have to lift their own weight + what's on the bar when squatting. But the lighter guys will have less muscle mass. Someone may have huge wheels but a smaller upper body. Too many factors to call IMO.


Far too many factors. Also depends what the BW is made up of? Some people may weigh 100kg and be carrying 10 kg of fat. Will be interesting though!


----------



## Robbyg

Con what do you weigh now ?


----------



## Lois_Lane

Robbyg said:


> Con what do you weigh now ?


 Funny thing is i was talking about a contest like this to a girl i know.

She is doing a meet in a week and looking for 135lb at 98lb (bare in mind totally natural skinny little blonde girl) and the contest also has 50% weight for women for max reps she can do around 30. I laughed as i said i would be gassing around 20 reps probably:lol:

I am down a to a decarbed 242lb but was up to 250lb last week.


----------



## Lois_Lane

aben said:


> Far too many factors. Also depends what the BW is made up of? Some people may weigh 100kg and be carrying 10 kg of fat. Will be interesting though!


 Well that would be one lean and large person...... or are you trying to say 10% bf is fat? :lol:


----------



## Robbyg

I need to be on a diet then if 10% is fat lol


----------



## aben

Ak_88 said:


> Chest, Delts, Tri's, Rotator Cuff, Lats, Traps, Rhomboids, Legs, i'd say its a pretty big exercise!


If you want to go into masses of detail we could say the whole body is involved in any exercise...but with strict form and back flat on the bench as it says in the rules I cant see the legs being involved much! Lats and rhomboids are involved in the negative but dont think people are going to fail on the negative part of the rep and be okay with the positive do you?

My point was that if your taking the whole body into account....then a massive guy of 140 kg might not translate that BW into strength as well in BP as they could a more 'all over' exercise like squat or dead lift.


----------



## aben

Lois_Lane said:


> Well that would be one lean and large person...... or are you trying to say 10% bf is fat? :lol:


Ha mate I just realised that then! Fvck id love to be 10% body fat! Maths was never my strong point. You get the idea though


----------



## Lois_Lane

aben said:


> If you want to go into masses of detail we could say the whole body is involved in any exercise...but with strict form and back flat on the bench as it says in the rules I cant see the legs being involved much! Lats and rhomboids are involved in the negative but dont think people are going to fail on the negative part of the rep and be okay with the positive do you?


 Your answer is correct and wrong. It depends what style of benching you do. The powerlifting style will work every thing the normal gym style will be nearly all front delts tri and chest.

^^^haha not a bother mate 10kg of pure fat does sound like a lot if you don't have a context for it.


----------



## LittleChris

I can't bench for **** so I am out :lol:


----------



## aben

Lois_Lane said:


> Your answer is correct and wrong. It depends what style of benching you do. The powerlifting style will work every thing the normal gym style will be nearly all front delts tri and chest.
> 
> ^^^haha not a bother mate 10kg of pure fat does sound like a lot if you don't have a context for it.


I was talking more 'normal' gym style. Forgive me if Im wrong bc im not into powerlifting but would a powerlifter bench their bw for max reps often?


----------



## aben

Ak_88 said:


> At 92ish KG i think i'd get between 12 and 15 out, but i can't see the heavier guys struggling to reach the same numbers with an extra 10-20kg on the bar and an extra 10-20kg in bodymass.


What would you say would happen doing something like dips or pull ups then? Taking BW into account here I reckon lower BW is a def advantage....but its a case of lifting or pressing BW just like benching you BW


----------



## Ak_88

aben said:


> If you want to go into masses of detail we could say the whole body is involved in any exercise...but with strict form and back flat on the bench as it says in the rules I cant see the legs being involved much! Lats and rhomboids are involved in the negative but dont think people are going to fail on the negative part of the rep and be okay with the positive do you?
> 
> My point was that if your taking the whole body into account....then a massive guy of 140 kg might not translate that BW into strength as well in BP as they could a more 'all over' exercise like squat or dead lift.


Rhomboids provide sustained scapular retraction throughout the lift, Lats are largely involved in the initial phase of concentric contraction, so you need the power from your lats alongside chest & delts to get it off your chest.

Leg drive is important for benching power, it can be a far more complex exercise than people give credit for.



aben said:


> What would you say would happen doing something like dips or pull ups then? Taking BW into account here I reckon lower BW is a def advantage....but its a case of lifting or pressing BW just like benching you BW


Not sure, haven't thought about bodyweight exercises, the varied mechanics probably complicate things a bit more beyond those associated with actual resistance exercises.


----------



## Syko

Lois_Lane said:


> What prizes are you giving out?!


Its just a bit of fun and will be good to see the result. Heavyweight Vs lightweight

1st, 2nd and 3rd place get reps from all those that have entered

You have enough of them so you out :lol:

Are you intrested at having a go Con?



LittleChris said:


> I can't bench for **** so I am out :lol:


Same here but its also the taking part that counts


----------



## D92

cant see many people doing it...if you only win reps.


----------



## tom0311

D92 said:


> cant see many people doing it...if you only win reps.


Why not? We all like going to the gym, so why would this be unpopular? I reckon it would be good fun. We could find out who chats the most BS too :lol:


----------



## goe1988

might be tempted to give this a go, if i can find some1 to film it.


----------



## hilly

hhhmmm that is 100kg for me. ill have a bash thursday when im training chest to get a rough idea once ive done a heavy set.


----------



## hilly

Not sure how well joe will do has his endurance sucks lmao hes all about 5 reps and under these days


----------



## MarkFranco

Seem so im allways filming **** in the gym i might give it ago, did bench yesterday though so wont be till next week atleast


----------



## gumballdom

hilly said:


> Not sure how well joe will do has his endurance sucks lmao hes all about 5 reps and under these days


or so he would lead us to belive :lol:

in his journal he said he did 20 reps with 140kg on cgbp so id still put my money on him to be one of the front runners


----------



## CJ

I'm game, I've been puching for double BW bench 1RW so it'll be interesting to see what I can bang out 87kg with

I presume the weight includes the bar ?


----------



## Syko

gumballdom said:


> or so he would lead us to belive :lol:
> 
> in his journal he said he did 20 reps with 140kg on cgbp so id still put my money on him to be one of the front runners


This would be good to watch :thumbup1:

Im sure joe will want to enter? You up for it joe?



CJones said:


> I'm game, I've been puching for double BW bench 1RW so it'll be interesting to see what I can bang out 87kg with
> 
> I presume the weight includes the bar ?


Good man 

Yeah the weight includes the bar


----------



## CJ

Okay, i'm training chest tomorrow so I'll post a vid up then


----------



## Syko

What do you lot think would be the best approach?

I had a practise today as done very fast exsplosive reps

How will you lot go about it?


----------



## Robbyg

Ill give it a go tomorrow me thinks to see how it goes


----------



## Barker

aw balls, i dont have heavy enough weight to do my body weight haha, it'd only be 1 or 2 anyway :lol:


----------



## jw007

Nice idea :thumbup1:

But not for me...

I think my bench would be around 110kg+ which would put me into double figures, in fact i could prob at a push get 20+ reps with 140kg if so desired

SO it becomes endurance for me

Hilly is right in what he posted, My endurance sucks, my muscles fatigue to quickly and use up ATP stores at a certain amount of reps, regardless of the weight

At a push I could prob get 20 reps with 140kg, but I would prob only get same or less with 110kg

Why less with 110kg?? this is because on light weights, I struggle to get enough fibres activating, so The few fibres i use would deplete my energy stores before muscular failure..

I have found this out on numerous occasions

Really The lightest weight I would like to attempt for reps is 180kg TBH as I know thats really the 1st weight I can reach total muscular failure and not energy\fitness failure

If any of that makes any sense at all :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

jw007 said:


> Nice idea :thumbup1:
> 
> But not for me...
> 
> I think my bench would be around 110kg+ which would put me into double figures, in fact i could prob at a push get 20+ reps with 140kg if so desired
> 
> SO it becomes endurance for me
> 
> Hilly is right in what he posted, My endurance sucks, my muscles fatigue to quickly and use up ATP stores at a certain amount of reps, regardless of the weight
> 
> At a push I could prob get 20 reps with 140kg, but I would prob only get same or less with 110kg
> 
> Why less with 110kg?? this is because on light weights, I struggle to get enough fibres activating, so The few fibres i use would deplete my energy stores before muscular failure..
> 
> I have found this out on numerous occasions
> 
> Really The lightest weight I would like to attempt for reps is 180kg TBH as I know thats really the 1st weight I can reach total muscular failure and not energy\fitness failure
> 
> If any of that makes any sense at all :lol: :lol:


thats fine joe you can bench my bodyweight!

im somewhere around 152kg so is that enough weight for ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> Nice idea :thumbup1:
> 
> But not for me...
> 
> I think my bench would be around 110kg+ which would put me into double figures, in fact i could prob at a push get 20+ reps with 140kg if so desired
> 
> SO it becomes endurance for me
> 
> Hilly is right in what he posted, My endurance sucks, my muscles fatigue to quickly and use up ATP stores at a certain amount of reps, regardless of the weight
> 
> At a push I could prob get 20 reps with 140kg, but I would prob only get same or less with 110kg
> 
> Why less with 110kg?? this is because on light weights, I struggle to get enough fibres activating, so The few fibres i use would deplete my energy stores before muscular failure..
> 
> I have found this out on numerous occasions
> 
> Really *The lightest weight I would like to attempt for reps is 180kg TBH* as I know thats really the 1st weight I can reach total muscular failure and not energy\fitness failure
> 
> If any of that makes any sense at all :lol: :lol:


just being a show off now lol


----------



## Hobbio

Lol, I can't even get 1 rep at my bodyweight.... :whistling:

My PB is 20kg below my current weight.


----------



## jw007

bigbear21 said:


> thats fine joe you can bench my bodyweight!
> 
> im somewhere around 152kg so is that enough weight for ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


well if you were on a bar I might

else you would be to soft and squidgy 

Or could put you on a spit roast:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> just being a show off now lol


On a good day get 10+ easy I would think:thumbup1:

Not showing off, just stating a FACT:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

im game for this, im not all tht heavy yet stil around 100kilos so cud get a decent number on tht  , wen bk on cycle Joe il come down n we can have a crack at the 180 max reps


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> im game for this, im not all tht heavy yet stil around 100kilos so cud get a decent number on tht  , wen bk on cycle Joe il come down n we can have a crack at the 180 max reps


Sounds good

I need 3 weeks tho

im a stone down and flat as fck currently


----------



## Lois_Lane

I don't bench not because i am sh1t at it rather because...er... i tore my RC a few years back.

What about a deadlift contest 230kg for reps, i already have a video for that = no work for me:lol:

Jordan one thing that can never be disputed is that you are one strong SOB, all lifts are very good you could do very well at PLing without a doubt! :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I need 3 weeks tho
> 
> im a stone down and flat as fck currently


haha no worries, im not bk on for a while neways so uv got time to prep, id wanna crack at 220 wen i cum down next aswell cos i defo lift big wen down there  ...those ridiculous dumbells for incline press hahahha :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't bench not because i am sh1t at it rather because...er... i tore my RC a few years back.
> 
> What about a deadlift contest 230kg for reps, i already have a video for that = no work for me:lol:
> 
> Jordan one thing that can never be disputed is that you are one strong SOB, all lifts are very good you could do very well at PLing without a doubt! :thumbup1:


Only you could turn a bench press thread into a DL thread PMSL


----------



## deeppurple

prizeeee moneeeeyyyy


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't bench not because i am sh1t at it rather because...er... i tore my RC a few years back.
> 
> What about a deadlift contest 230kg for reps, i already have a video for that = no work for me:lol:
> 
> Jordan one thing that can never be disputed is that you are one strong SOB, all lifts are very good you could do very well at PLing without a doubt! :thumbup1:


aww thanks buddy :thumb: , if some PLing stuff fits in well with wen im at my strongest next year then im defo game for giving it a crack, i need to learn how to make the most out of a belt and knee wraps tho as never worn either lol


----------



## bigbear21

jw007 said:


> well if you were on a bar I might
> 
> else you would be to soft and squidgy
> 
> Or could put you on a spit roast:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


oh definately im too soft and squidgy

and regarding spit roasting is there something you want to tell me im not going to be your rebound chick just because the cleaner dumped you!!!!


----------



## bigmitch69

I tried this a few weeks back and managed 20 reps with 90kg. I found i ran out of energy and my triceps quit before anything else. Had a long rest, did 7 reps with 100kg and then had to go home. I was completely shattered. High reps are not my thing!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Syko said:


> I do, great gym


make yourself known, i train at city gym too

4-5:30pm

i havent been there in a few weeks due to hernia op but i'll back in 2 weeks


----------



## Smitch

For all of the 6 pages of chat there's no vids up yet!


----------



## Rekless

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't bench not because i am sh1t at it rather because...er... i tore my RC a few years back.
> 
> What about a deadlift contest 230kg for reps, i already have a video for that = no work for me:lol:
> 
> Jordan one thing that can never be disputed is that you are one strong SOB, all lifts are very good you could do very well at PLing without a doubt! :thumbup1:


Off topic slightly but what do you do for chest if you don't bench? Weighted dips?


----------



## Syko

jw007 said:


> Nice idea :thumbup1:
> 
> But not for me...


I still think you should give it a go :innocent:



Lois_Lane said:


> What about a deadlift contest 230kg for reps, i already have a video for that = no work for me:lol:


Have you got a link to the video?



Incredible Bulk said:


> make yourself known, i train at city gym too
> 
> 4-5:30pm
> 
> i havent been there in a few weeks due to hernia op but i'll back in 2 weeks


Dont know if you remember but i used to be MXMAD on here a few years back?

I train around 1 - 2 at the moment but when your back training again i will have to come down and meet you 



Smitch said:


> For all of the 6 pages of chat there's no vids up yet!


A few people said there getting some up today :thumbup1:


----------



## BlitzAcez

Mine will be around 5-10 reps @ 65kg :laugh:

I think lower bodyweights will find it the hardest then it will improve up to around 110 kg bodyweight, and suddenly start to drop again after that.

If enough people did it we could find the optimum bodyweight to rep your own bodyweight :bounce:

I'd guess around 100kg.


----------



## Dig

BlitzAcez said:


> Mine will be around 5-10 reps @ 65kg :laugh:
> 
> I think lower bodyweights will find it the hardest then it will improve up to around 110 kg bodyweight, and suddenly start to drop again after that.
> 
> If enough people did it we could find the optimum bodyweight to rep your own bodyweight :bounce:
> 
> I'd guess around 100kg.


light with good endurance will beat any bigger guy imo. same as press ups etc. same for max bench, much easier to be good re bw ratio if lighter. eg 250kg bench weighing 125kg is sh1t hot whereas 140kg bench weighing 70kg is nowere near as impressive.


----------



## Syko

I failed on mine, im not that strong i got 7 reps (wont post the video) I weight 80KG

A few others tried it around 100KG and got 12 - 15

The record in the gym is a 74KG guy with no build and he got 20 reps (not got video)


----------



## scottishmark

I'm 71kg roughly, I'll try it at the end of my next chest workout haha.


----------



## God

Right well I did my attempt today (87.5kg). Managed 17 reps. Video to follow if anyone wants to see. Did it after my heavy stuff so probably could of got 20 if fresh. Right, that's the excuses out the way.


----------



## Syko

Post the video :thumbup1:


----------



## God

I don't have a YouTube account but will get one. Give me half hour.


----------



## tom0311

God said:


> I don't have a YouTube account but will get one. Give me half hour.


Good man! First chest session in 2 weeks for me tonight, total sh!t lol. I'll post one up in a couple of weeks. Just let me lose some weight first :whistling:


----------



## God

As you can see, I went to complete failure  - 20kg, 10kg, 2.5kg, 1.25kg each side on a standard 20kg bar.


----------



## tom0311

Fair play for getting a vid up mate and some good lifting there :thumb: Not sure I could do that many, never go above 10 reps really I get tired :lol:


----------



## God

Has anyone already beaten 17 reps?


----------



## tom0311

God said:


> Has anyone already beaten 17 reps?


You're the first one to put a vid up I think mate? I'll try and get mine done Sunday, it's quiet then and I won't look like a nob getting someone to video me :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko

God said:


> Has anyone already beaten 17 reps?


Not on here

The gym i train at someone has

74KG with 22 reps (not got a video)

I failed on 8 i think :lol:


----------



## God

Oh right! Well I've set you a target. I expect at least 18. My gym was packed, doesn't matter what people think, just film it.


----------



## tom0311

God said:


> Oh right! Well I've set you a target. I expect at least 18. My gym was packed, doesn't matter what people think, just film it.


 :lol: I'll try! I don't think I'll beat you though mate to be fair. Yeh good point I need to man up, although I did start doing squats without a manta ray the other day so I think I'm a bit less gay than before. Hopefully we will see some more vids up soon.

How about sending all the film clips to you, god then you can add them onto your youtube channel. Then they are all in one place?


----------



## God

Yeh you can if you want mate. PM me and I'll give you an email address once you have a video. Same for anyone else who doesn't have youtube.


----------



## tom0311

God said:


> Yeh you can if you want mate. PM me and I'll give you an email address once you have a video. Same for anyone else who doesn't have youtube.


Only if you don't mind mate, just would be cool to look at them all in one list rather than follow links etc. I'll let you know when I've got my pathetic attempt done :thumb:


----------



## Rekless

Great lifting God!


----------



## jw007

*Taken from my journal*

*Bench*

warm ups

170kg x 1

215kg x 2

200kg x 4

180kg x 5

Then I had ago at that gay bodyweight thing....

After sickness Im prob at around 110kg ish

I did 20 reps, didnt vid as had no idea what i could get

As far as Im aware some dude at 71kg did 22, well seems if i did fresh I could smash that...

Moan-Avator weighs in natty currently at 95 fat kg, he did 21

So if we so decide to next bench session, may do fresh and video and be number 1 on leader board

Suggest 30+ is obtainable


----------



## Syko

Good work Joe

Get a video up of your next one


----------



## CJ

I forgot all about this, I'll do mine tomorrow


----------



## shadow23

jw007 said:


> *Taken from my journal*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> warm ups
> 
> 170kg x 1
> 
> 215kg x 2
> 
> 200kg x 4
> 
> 180kg x 5
> 
> Then I had ago at that gay bodyweight thing....
> 
> After sickness Im prob at around *110kg* ish
> 
> I did 20 reps, didnt vid as had no idea what i could get
> 
> As far as Im aware some dude at 71kg did 22, well seems if i did fresh I could smash that...
> 
> Moan-Avator weighs in natty currently at 95 fat kg, he did 21
> 
> So if we so decide to next bench session, may do fresh and video and be number 1 on leader board
> 
> *Suggest 30+ is obtainable*


so your goin todo 30+ reps of 110kg??? i carnt wait for that you are a monster lol

i only weigh around 86kg but i recon i could reach just under 30 reps with that  will give it a go on tuesday and post if i do loving this thread haha


----------



## Syko

jw007 said:


> *Taken from my journal*
> 
> *Bench*
> 
> warm ups
> 
> 170kg x 1
> 
> 215kg x 2
> 
> 200kg x 4
> 
> 180kg x 5
> 
> Then I had ago at that gay bodyweight thing....
> 
> After sickness Im prob at around 110kg ish
> 
> I did 20 reps, didnt vid as had no idea what i could get
> 
> As far as Im aware some dude at 71kg did 22, well seems if i did fresh I could smash that...
> 
> Moan-Avator weighs in natty currently at 95 fat kg, he did 21
> 
> So if we so decide to next bench session, may do fresh and video and be number 1 on leader board
> 
> Suggest 30+ is obtainable


BUMP

You tried this yet jw?


----------



## Robbyg

Does it have to be a lock out each rep ?


----------



## littlesimon

Robbyg said:


> Does it have to be a lock out each rep ?


Yeah, I'd say chest to full lockout, powerlifting style.


----------



## Syko

littlesimon said:


> Yeah, I'd say chest to full lockout, powerlifting style.


Yes :thumbup1:

Keep back flat on the bench at all times though


----------



## God

Come on people get some vids up! 8 pages and only one vid!


----------



## mal

i ad a go at this and done 98 kg for 20 reps,so im gonna stick at this as i cant bench

heavy no more,i recon i could do close to 30 in a few months.


----------



## Robbyg

Ok i recon 30reps easy at 80kg


----------



## Irish Beast

I know exactly how many I will manage.

Zero

Could manage about two before I got injured but I imagine thats unlikely to win the comp!


----------



## Syko

Robbyg said:


> Ok i recon 30reps easy at 80kg


Get a video up if you try it :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg

I do intend to after this week as i am doing my 1rms again


----------



## recc

Syko said:


> Yes :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep back flat on the bench at all times though


whats your beef with arching? :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez

I did 8 reps of 65kg :lol: not really worth a video.


----------



## xpower

did 17 @80kg a couple of weeks back (79 kg bodyweight at the mo)

No vid,so it's just internet nonsense lol


----------



## Syko

recc said:


> whats your beef with arching? :lol:


Its just the rules in the gym i use for this comp to so just carrying it on 



xpower said:


> did 17 @80kg a couple of weeks back (79 kg bodyweight at the mo)
> 
> No vid,so it's just internet nonsense lol


Dont beleive you mate :whistling:


----------



## tom0311

I'll try and get mine done over the next few days although I won't be winning  Managed 90 for a paltry 15 the other day :lol: although that was after 2 working sets at 120 so I was tired. I need to lose some weight!


----------

